# Hauntcast 26 New Years Revolution!



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

Ring in the 2011 Haunt Season with Hauntcast 26. The Scream Team raises the roof with with all your favorite show segments, plus an exclusive Q&A session with the cast, Skullies Op/Ed, The Oddcast Awards, music by the Young Werewolves and an interview with the 2009 Haunters Video Award Winner for Best home haunt Spencer Carter from Casa Fear.



Happy New Year from Hauntcast!


----------

